# I have a leak!! Help!!



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I got a call at 5:12 this morning from a rather frantic woman. She said her house was flooded and she runs a daycare. Her husband had the water turn off when I arrived. I looked around and found a access panel under the hall bath lav cabinet. I opened it up and here is what I found.


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

I wonder if Dentists have a forum where they share bad teeth stories and x-rays.:laughing:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

From the looks of things seeing the floor joist or TGIs the house is not that old. How did that mess happen in the first place.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

do you know where it is leaking from?


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

nice use of hoses. :laughing: Home owner strikes again.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> From the looks of things seeing the floor joist or TGIs the house is not that old. How did that mess happen in the first place.


The hose is under the lav sink, in the wall. The house was built in the late 70s. The homeowner said they didn't do it and it must have been the previous owner. If thats the case it lasted 10 years. I told him I would'nt admit it either


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

AKdaplumba said:


> do you know where it is leaking from?


If you look at the lower left hose clamp in the pic, you can see a wet spot on the hose. That is where the leak was. It had balloned the hose and split it. The water pressure was 98 psi. They are getting a new PRV Friday.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

OldSchool said:


> From the looks of things seeing the floor joist or TGIs the house is not that old. How did that mess happen in the first place.


Sorry to say, but they are not TGI. A TGI is a "I" beam made of wood, usually a 2x3 or 2x4 with plywood. Those are 2x4 wall studs. I noticed that it is also a "T". This is where a partition wall meets another wall.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

The leak is fixed senor


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

Just b e a utiful ! At least the fella who "fixed" it last left you an open door. 



PlungerJockey said:


> I got a call at 5:12 this morning from a rather frantic woman. She said her house was flooded and she runs a daycare. Her husband had the water turn off when I arrived. I looked around and found a access panel under the hall bath lav cabinet. I opened it up and here is what I found.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Bill said:


> Sorry to say, but they are not TGI. A TGI is a "I" beam made of wood, usually a 2x3 or 2x4 with plywood. Those are 2x4 wall studs. I noticed that it is also a "T". This is where a partition wall meets another wall.


:laughing: when I first looked at it I though it was a picuture of the ceiling...now that you say that ....yah it is more like the wall. What a weird way to frame a wall


----------



## bchplumbing (Oct 24, 2009)

*Holy crappers*

What a job... The previous plumber didn't even come back and fix that mess. Did he/she leave there:no: torch on the whole time soldering?


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Only We Would Call That An Access Panel


----------



## robman1961 (Apr 25, 2010)

My sister's brother in-law's cousin's ,dad's, uncle's,ant , knows plumbing and he did it for a case of beer and chicken wings. Fine job,just goes to show you that every body thinks he's a plumber.


----------

